# Formulardaten der Reihe nach auslesen



## carpe (9. Feb 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wenn Ich mein Formular an mein Servlet sende und die Daten mit

Enumeration paramNamen = request.getParameterNames();

auslese, dann bekomme Ich eine gemischte liste zurück.
Ich brauche aber eine Methode die das Formular der Reihe nach ausliest.
Da Ich ungefähr 50 Felder habe wäre 

request.getParameter(" ");  

keine gute Lösung.

Hat Jemand eine Idee wie Ich das anders machen könnte.
Hier ( Java EE 6 ) habe Ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

Das geht nicht, http unterstützt sowas nicht.


----------



## carpe (9. Feb 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Das geht nicht, http unterstützt sowas nicht.



was geht genau nicht?


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

Die Parameter werden in einer Map (HashMap?) gespeichert, danach gibt es keine Reihenfolge mehr.


----------



## carpe (9. Feb 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

Hab ein bisschen gesucht, liegt nicht an HTTP, sondern an der Servlet Spek., die macht dazu keinerlei angaben, manche Container in best. Versionen bewahren die Reihenfolge, andere nicht, mit anderen Worten: Kannst dich leider nicht auf die Reihenfolge verlassen.


----------

